# 2011 Tiguan 008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

Is this hard to fix ?? 

008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1) 
P2015 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 59260 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2097.14.01 
Time: 13:57:10 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 2695 /min 
Load: 43.9 % 
Speed: 117.0 km/h 
Temperature: 96.0°C 
Temperature: 39.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 970.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.716 V


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

*VAG Error Code:* 18447 
*EOBD II Error Code:* P2015 

*Fault Location:* 
Intake Manifold Air Control Actuator Position Sensor/Switch, Bank 1 - Implausible Signal 

*Possible Cause:* 
Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL)(K83) ON. 
Power Loss. 

Intake Manifold Flap faulty.Intake Manifold Flap Motor (V157) stuck/faulty. 
Engine Control Module Software/Firmware Version faulty. 
Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Intake Manifold Flap Motor (V157) faulty. 

*Possible Solutions:* 
Check Intake Manifold Flap. 
Check/Replace Intake Manifold Flap Motor (V157). 
Perform Output Tests/Basic Setting. 
Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Intake Manifold Flap Motor (V157) 

*Special Notes:* 
In some Cases the Issue can only be resolved by Replacing the whole Intake Manifold. 
The Intake Manifold Flap Motor (V157) and Manifold Runner Position Sensor (G336) may be Part of the same Unit. 
When found in a VW Golf/Jetta (1K): 1.9l PD-TDI (BRM), check Engine Control Module (ECM) Software Version: 
03G-906-016-AB @ 7328 or 7550 as well as 03G-906-016-AC @ 7280 or 7551 do have a Software Error which requires a special Adaptation for the Intake Manifold Flap Motor (V157) which at this Point can only be performed with the Factory Tool. 

As taken from my EOBD II Error Codes software


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Keithuk said:


> As taken from my EOBD II Error Codes software


 Interesting how similar the text taken from "your" software is to the text found on OUR Wiki.  

-Uwe-


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

Out of the 7900+ codes in my app I did add about 250 codes from your Wiki site but I do show credit for this in the About. 

Cheers Uwe.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*2011 VW Tiguan Error code*

BTW as a followup .. it is covered under the power-train warranty ..


----------

